# Laser naming contest - Winner gets a free 60mw PGLIIIA!



## FNinjaP90 (Sep 16, 2006)

As some of you already know, Madz and I will soon be distributing the PGLIIIA in 60mw-90mw models for CNI. Now we just need to come up with a nice single-word name for it as we sell it on our site, and we would like to get some input and participation from CPF.

The contest will end in two weeks, and the user who comes up with the name that we finally chose will receive a free 60mw unit valued at $190! However, take your time when coming up with names, as we will allow only *one* post with up to *three* names per user. Also, this contest is limited to users with more than *30* posts in order to prevent creation of new accounts for the sole sake of extra submissions. So give us a good name and we might give you a free laser!


----------



## carpdiem (Sep 16, 2006)

Very cool!

Here're my three:

*Apollo
*Helios
*Hyperion

All ancient greek gods of the sun.


----------



## Coop (Sep 16, 2006)

- Stingray
- Hulk
- Booger


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Sep 16, 2006)

1.engazer (envy green laser)

...still thinking

2.helion?

3.Hotaru (japanese for firefly)


----------



## DFiorentino (Sep 16, 2006)

Hornet
Wasp
Dragonfly
....you get the idea 

-DF


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Sep 16, 2006)

1: Rapier

2: Manta

3: Proteus


CFU

Edit: third choice added...now gimmie that laser!


----------



## David_Web (Sep 16, 2006)

1: Crispe

2: PPC (Portabe Photon Cannon)

3: µ60000 (or µ90000) depending on mw

Ill add things later. And Ill probebly edit things If I think of something better.
Great contest BTW.


----------



## wells05 (Sep 16, 2006)

1. THUNDERSTICK (or wonderstick)

2. St. Elmo's Fire

3. Popoff

EDIT:
Didn't see the one word part - change #2. Stinger


----------



## Nitroz (Sep 16, 2006)

1. Phazer60,70,80,or 90 for the power levels
2. Fusion
3. Krypton


----------



## taiji (Sep 16, 2006)

1 - DreamGreenie

2 - PhotonicSpear

3 - GreenMeanie


----------



## allthatwhichis (Sep 16, 2006)

You bad people... This is going to take up a lot of time while I'm at work...    

I'll just set up my post and... come back when I'm feeling inspired...

1.




2.




3.


----------



## bucken (Sep 16, 2006)

1. GreenBeam
2. DreamBeam
3. Zapper


----------



## sancho886 (Sep 16, 2006)

Found a latin translator online 
1.validus: 
strong, mighty, powerful, exceeding.
strong, robust, able
2.valens: 
strong, powerful, healthy; able, worthwhile.
3.zeus


----------



## ibcj (Sep 16, 2006)

1. Celeratis
2.
3.


----------



## AshA4 (Sep 16, 2006)

1.Hanzo
2.BigBittie
3.NexGen


----------



## powernoodle (Sep 16, 2006)

1. Powerstick
2. Lasertech
3. Quantum


----------



## Ken83 (Sep 16, 2006)

1. Radiator
2. Zecon
3. Stunrod


----------



## tdurand (Sep 17, 2006)

How about 
EnVee?


----------



## Macaw (Sep 17, 2006)

Sol: Godess of light.

Electra: Godess associated with the Pleiades star cluster. Means - "bright"

Vulcan: God of Fire, Blacksmiths and Craftsmanship.


----------



## Omega Man (Sep 17, 2006)

1.Gamma
2.Grünlaser
3.Blanka


----------



## EGP (Sep 17, 2006)

1. Lumina

2. Sirius

3. Canopus

#2 & #3 are the two brightest stars in the sky. (Canopus even of a spectral type that should give it a greenish color..  )

May edit this later if I think of something better.

Cheers,
Erling


----------



## karlthev (Sep 17, 2006)

THE ultimate pointer


Karl


----------



## Trashman (Sep 17, 2006)

1. The Protostar
2. Ariel
3. The Pulsar


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Sep 17, 2006)

1. SYN-G (pronounced "singe")
2. PhyrNyf (pronounced "fire knife") 
3. xynrg (pronounced "zenergy")

-LT


----------



## LEDcandle (Sep 17, 2006)

1) Lance
2) Archer
3) Bolt


----------



## Whitelitee (Sep 17, 2006)

1. Brightbeam 60

2.Probeam

3. Powerbeam


----------



## Martin (Sep 17, 2006)

1. Mamba
2. GreenMamba


----------



## Taylorf (Sep 17, 2006)

1. Egnaro I don't think this means anything but it sounds cool.
2. Gambit It will be the start of many conversations
3. Trueno Verde Green Thunder in spanish


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 17, 2006)

Some posts containing inappropriate language have vanished.
Please gentlemen ... this is a family forum.
bernhard


----------



## allthatwhichis (Sep 17, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> Some posts containing inappropriate language have vanished.
> Please gentlemen ... this is a family forum.
> bernhard


 
 I always like to see those before they disappear... :lolsign:


----------



## Kryosphinx (Sep 17, 2006)

1. CNIO or CNIX (pronounced See-nio/nicks) O and X are 6 and 9 (respectively) on a cell phone keypad. They stand for 60mw and 90mw.

2. Chiaro - "light" in italian

3. Kryolaser - I'm sure you guys can figure out where this one came from.


----------



## StevieRay (Sep 17, 2006)

1. Verde Max

2. Verde Luz

3. Razzle Dazzle


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 17, 2006)

!) CloudCutter

2) Nebulizer

3) MoonRazor


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Sep 17, 2006)

1. BrightStar

2. LaserPro

3. SkyBlazer


Good luck everybody.....


----------



## Dormanin (Sep 17, 2006)

Well lets see what I can come up with here...............

1. MightyMite..... portable handheld laser............:twothumbs
2. Focus........ then 60/90 you know.. works with or without!:thumbsup:
3. Blaze....... you know, burning a path through the night. :rock:


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Sep 17, 2006)

Nice suggestions! The contest will end Sept 30 11:59PM.


----------



## Yobresal (Sep 18, 2006)

All original post deleted for another post on page three.


----------



## DonShock (Sep 18, 2006)

1. PureGreen
2. GrassFire
3. EmeraldPhyre


----------



## badhorsey (Sep 18, 2006)

Here you go.

Prometheus --- The Titan who stole fire from the Gods

Uriel --- The flame of God, guarding the gates of Eden

Duality --- From the wave / particle aspects of quantum theory.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Sep 18, 2006)

FNinjaP90 said:


> The contest will end Sept 30 11:59PM.



Pacific/Central/Eastern?

-LT


----------



## Chief117 (Sep 18, 2006)

The aurora
The nova
The Astros


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Sep 18, 2006)

Lunal_Tic said:


> Pacific/Central/Eastern?
> 
> -LT



Central.


----------



## MSI (Sep 18, 2006)

_*Samuray*_


----------



## Amonra (Sep 18, 2006)

How about:

1: Maimant - after Theodore Maiman the inventor of the first successful optical laser, one can also extrapolate the words maim, aim, or maim an ant. which are also som of the characteristics of lasers.

2: Basilisk - In the Middle Ages, green represented evil or demonic beings (including dragons) therefore A basilisk: a lizard-like or snake-like creature that can supposedly kill by its gaze, its voice, or by touching its victim. 

3: PhotoKynos - i just invented this one from the words Photon (the photon is the elementary particle responsible for electromagnetic interactions. It is the fundamental constituent of light) and Kinesis ( movement in response to a stimulus ) So PhotoKynos means: the mover of photons.

Thanks For Looking


----------



## AJ_Dual (Sep 18, 2006)

Kiwi

Avacado

Lime


----------



## kinesis (Sep 18, 2006)

1. THE "LAZ0R" this thing is so powerful we don't call it a laser, we call it the laz0r
2. ILLUMIN8R

3. *HYPERBEAM*


----------



## jkaiser3000 (Sep 18, 2006)

1.- JediMaster
2.- Photon or photonic
3.-Newton for being one of the first scientists to study light's physical properties

You could send my "JediMaster/Photon/Newton" to a US address, so no international shipping needed :touche::naughty::lolsign:

Looks like you'll have a tuff time deciding how to name your product with so many names already suggested, and the ones to come.


----------



## comozo (Sep 18, 2006)

Sapphire
Nitetracer
The Limenator


----------



## archangel080 (Sep 19, 2006)

1. Magnetar
2. Eos
3. SkyPulse


----------



## Atomic6 (Sep 19, 2006)

Here are my entries:

1) Bleyzer

2) Lumacaster

3) Pactolus

Thanks!


----------



## livetofall (Sep 19, 2006)

1. greengiant
2.starburner
3.starburster


----------



## Canuke (Sep 19, 2006)

1. Trazer
2. Rayzar
3. Fuzer


----------



## N8YWF (Sep 19, 2006)

I'll give this a try. I can only think of one right now. I hope I can think of two more before the contest ends.

1) CPF (CPF-60, CPF-80, ect)

2) ?

3) ?


----------



## ATVMan (Sep 19, 2006)

1) Synergy
2) PhotonFusion
3) Vapor


----------



## COMMANDR (Sep 19, 2006)

The "Green Lantern" maybe.






*Green Lantern* *is the name of several* *fictional**superheroes* *in the **DC Comics**universe**. The first was created by writer **Bill Finger** and artist **Martin Nodell** in All-American Comics #16 (July 1940). The best-known is **Hal Jordan**, created by **John Broome** and **Gil Kane** in Showcase #22 (Oct. 1959).*

*Each Green Lantern possesses a "**power ring**" (Green Laser ) that gives the user great control over the physical world as long as the wielder has sufficient willpower. While the ring (Green Laser) of the **Golden Age** Green Lantern (**Alan Scott**) was magically powered, the rings (Green Lasers) used by all subsequent Lanterns were the creations of the **Guardians of the Universe**, who granted such rings (Green Lasers) to worthy candidates. These individuals made up the intergalactic **police force** known as the **Green Lantern Corps**.*


----------



## chasm22 (Sep 20, 2006)

1. Xtremegreen

2. Leangreenmachine

3. Greenbeamee


----------



## Meduza (Sep 20, 2006)

1. Green-o-zap
2. Scotty
3. Phazer


----------



## Stillphoto (Sep 20, 2006)

1. Distagon
2. Emitron
3. Lumar


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 20, 2006)

1: Supernova
2: Novablastr
3: GreenDestroyr


----------



## Athoul (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll give it a go, I wouldn't mind one of those lasers. 

1. Calypso
2. Starfyre
3. Enlyte


----------



## anthroPelexis (Sep 21, 2006)

1. Solaris

2. Lotus

3. Thanos

Hope the sales go well, seems like a very solid laser!

Brandon


----------



## Vee3 (Sep 21, 2006)

1. NiteStik

2. GreenLiner

3. StarMarker


----------



## Orderplex (Sep 21, 2006)

The Annihilator
The Green Menace
Nucleon


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 21, 2006)

1-NightCutter
2-Stargazer
3-Morph 


Benny


----------



## Perfectionist (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey ........ where did my entry go ??


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 21, 2006)

As explained it was deleted becasue of unacceptable language.
bernhard


----------



## maelstrom604 (Sep 21, 2006)

Well I probably don't qualify but heck I can't turn down a chance to name something!

Orion
Lumines
Whistler


----------



## Joel (Sep 21, 2006)

Starwire


----------



## nabiul (Sep 21, 2006)

I realise that I do not meet the requirements but heck ill never be able to shell out that kind of money for a laser so here it goes.

1. Prometheus 

"Prometheus is credited with bringing enlightenment to humans. Prometheus stole fire from the gods and gave it to humankind, bringing the power of warmth and light to the dark and miserable earth. " (http://www.jegsworks.com/project/promproj.htm)

2. Blank for now, had an idea but mentioned already >.> 

3. Blank for now


----------



## Perfectionist (Sep 22, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> As explained it was deleted becasue of unacceptable language.
> bernhard




DELETED ?? WTF !!

Dude, I have seen far worse on here than the words *its and *ss !!

Anyway, why didn't you just EDIT the post instead of removing it completely and taking away my chance of winning  ??


----------



## amanichen (Sep 22, 2006)

1. Lightyear
2. Singularity
3. BOOMSTICK


----------



## Aiki1 (Sep 22, 2006)

Here're mine:

- Luminar

- Starfire

- Sunburst

:huh2: :huh2: :huh2: :laughing:


----------



## SmithB (Sep 22, 2006)

"Ted"


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 22, 2006)

Perfectionist ... deleting it leaves it intact but hidden in order to be able to backtrack some developments. You can have back a copy of your precious post if you want. PM me if so.

Further more ... this is my last call to you to watch your language. We are a family forum, like it or not. Mom and Dad should feel comfortable to have their 12-year-old read CPF. This is why we are so strict. There are other sites for you to use if you enjoy more sexually oriented content.

Now ... please do not discuss moderation issues in the open as stated in the rules. Take it to PM instead. I have to insist.

bernhard

P.S.: as your post is gone nothing prevents you from re-posting accepable entries, does it?


----------



## Perfectionist (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks to Kiessling - here is my original entry, re-entered !

These are my three "themes" :

1) Lasix AA or LaserTronic AA or LaserMate AA etc
2) NanoSabre G60 or UltiPoint G60 or MicroBeam G60 etc 
3) Kryptonite or HandStar or AimStick etc


----------



## Orderplex (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah, why three when you can name nine? lol


----------



## Cevulirn (Sep 23, 2006)

Is 'Light Saber' already taken?


----------



## Nitroz (Sep 23, 2006)

Orderplex said:


> Yeah, why three when you can name nine? lol



No doubt. Lol, reading comprehension is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Perfectionist (Sep 23, 2006)

Like I said they are my "themes" 

I'm just a fountain overflowing with good ideas .....


----------



## Yobresal (Sep 23, 2006)

I already posted once with three names, but I am interpreting the rules to be three posts, so here is number two. Number three will follow when I have some more ideas. Ideas are hard to come by for me so bear with me, j/k.
1. Meteor
2. Meteoroid
3. Dragon


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 23, 2006)

> ...we will allow only one post with up to three names per user...


Looks like you're limited to just that one post...unless I'm missing something here.


----------



## DonShock (Sep 23, 2006)

From the first Post of this thread:


FNinjaP90 said:


> ...However, take your time when coming up with names, as we will allow only *one* post with up to *three* names per user...


But now today:


Yobresal said:


> ..... but I am interpreting the rules to be three posts, so here is number two. Number three will follow when I have some more ideas........


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Sep 23, 2006)

I shooore woood like one of dem fancy laser poynterz.... Here'z ma suggestionz:

1. Aoi - Japanese/Chinese for green - could also be an anagram for Amplified Optic Incinerator

2. Invictus - Latin for "unconquered"

3. Copernicus - Polish astronomer who forumlated the theory of a solar system.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Sep 23, 2006)

One post. Three names in the post. That's it.


----------



## amph1bius (Sep 24, 2006)

1. Wisp
2. Neutron
3. Ion


----------



## chocho (Sep 24, 2006)

1. Plasma

2. Flux

3. Vector

Please send me my winning laser in a brown unmarked paper bag.

-Chris


----------



## jboydjr (Sep 24, 2006)

Incendier
Sabre
Sortie

Submitted by J. Boyd


----------



## badhorsey (Sep 25, 2006)

nabiul said:


> I realise that I do not meet the requirements but heck ill never be able to shell out that kind of money for a laser so here it goes.
> 
> 1. Prometheus
> 
> "Prometheus is credited with bringing enlightenment to humans. Prometheus stole fire from the gods and gave it to humankind, bringing the power of warmth and light to the dark and miserable earth. " (http://www.jegsworks.com/project/promproj.htm)



Oy - I think you'll find that, if you scroll back, that I've already submitted that one...


----------



## chesterqw (Sep 25, 2006)

umm... how about "lasio"

well... i will rather take a chance then miss something this good


----------



## Cornkid (Sep 25, 2006)

1. Blitz (flash in german)
2. brite_Phoenix
3. supr_nova

-tom


----------



## PEU (Sep 25, 2006)

1. Rayo
2. raypoint
3. raybeam


Pablo


----------



## cmendoza (Sep 25, 2006)

Krom


----------



## zespectre (Sep 25, 2006)

Well lets see...

-Oz-o-tron (manufactured with pride in the Emerald City <grin>)
-Tourmaliner (torumaline is a green gemstone)
-JadeLance


----------



## metalhed (Sep 25, 2006)

1) Radia

2) Gremlin

3) Wisp


----------



## ahecht (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't have 30 posts, but I created this account 2.5 months ago (and two months before this contest started), so it wasn't created to give me more entries:


*Verve* (means energy and vitality, similar sounding to verde, which means green in many romance languages)
*Emerald* (seems obvious, but not mentioned yet. A green precious gemstone, once believed to improve sight)
*GO *(a double meaning here: GO is green on a traffic light, and GO implies portability, which is an important selling point for a handheld laser)


----------



## myk (Sep 25, 2006)

I should have my 30 posts in by the end of the two weeks =) But as shown by my buying some things from some members in the last week, i'm my own person, not a dupe member

A few ideas:

1. *Tagliaria* - Roughly italian for "Cut Air"
2. *Taglinotte* - Roughly italian for "Cut Night"
3. *Levitize* - I just love this word


----------



## ciam (Sep 26, 2006)

1. *Exciton* - a beam of energetically excited photons or excitement on
2. *Excalibeam *- the beam of the King
3. *Funtastick* - a fun and fantastic laser stick


----------



## Trashman (Sep 26, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> Thanks to Kiessling - here is my original entry, re-entered !
> 
> These are my three "themes" :
> 
> ...




Themes? Those are 9 seperate entries. Some of them are pretty good, too, but since you entered nine, I don't think you should be eligible to win until you reduce your entries to only 3.


----------



## Perfectionist (Sep 26, 2006)

Trashman said:


> Themes? Those are 9 seperate entries. Some of them are pretty good, too, but since you entered nine, I don't think you should be eligible to win until you reduce your entries to only 3.




Isn't it more important that Ninja gets a great new name for his great new product ...... ?? !! 

Dude, ya can't blame me for trying !!  That laser is so dang sweet ..... wait that's given me another idea ..... SweetSpot !!


----------



## LASERSforLIFE (Sep 27, 2006)

1. Xenix

2. XA2021


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 27, 2006)

1) Green Dragon
2) Quasar
3) Virgo


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah Perfectionist, please go ahead and edit your post down to three names like everyone else


----------



## Arkayne (Sep 27, 2006)

* Emeron
* The Green Laser 
* SAPPHYRE


----------



## Perfectionist (Sep 27, 2006)

FNinjaP90 said:


> Yeah Perfectionist, please go ahead and edit your post down to three names like everyone else



But how could I ever choose .... they are all so darn good !!  (and pretty much just minor variations of each other anyway !! )

1) LaserMate - Mate as in ultiMate or a trusted friend  and Laser cos errr, I've forgetten now 
2) MicroBeam - cos it puts out a tiny ray of focussed photons 
3) KryptoLite - well its green like Kryptonite and puts out Light 

I know you want a name consisting of just one word ..... but adding AA, G60, Premium etc would be great for marketting 

Naturally, if you don't like any of the above three - I can change them at your request LOL !!


----------



## SkinlessMonkey (Sep 28, 2006)

1.Moolaid
2.Meltoid
3.Maxibeam


----------



## IsaacHayes (Sep 28, 2006)

Man, I should of entered sooner, I start typing out names, then hit cntrl-f to search the thread to make sure someone else didn't type it before me, and sure enough!! (*&@#$

1. Green Daddy <<-- has a nice sound.
2. Lime-Fire
3. Emerald Slice

Oh well don't have time to think more about it, so I threw those out real quick.


----------



## marshall (Sep 28, 2006)

I have three names of mine extracted from words all being derivitaves of Greek meaning "intense" and "extreme".

1. Chyros

2. Tonos

3. Raios (pronounced - Rayus)


----------



## lightmeup81 (Sep 28, 2006)

figured what the heck I'll throw this out there

*Juikey*


----------



## Black Sheep (Sep 28, 2006)

1. Orion

2. Starburst

3. Xenon


----------



## hord (Sep 29, 2006)

1. Liquidgreen

2. Particleweapon (everybody wants one of those!!!)

3. treehugger (can't get much greener than that!)


----------



## wells05 (Oct 1, 2006)

Great contest guys! It was interesting to see the different names and meanings. When is your site going to be up?


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Oct 1, 2006)

The contest has finished! We'll announce the winner soon. The site should be up by next weekend, hopefully.


----------



## robk (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't know if it's too late, but here's my names:

XtremeGreen
GreenBeam
Grazer (or Grazor)

Rob


----------



## Radio (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't care if I win as the contest is officially over but I like the Wizard of OZ Theme.

OzWand

GreenWizard

EmeraldSun


----------



## wells05 (Oct 2, 2006)

I was hoping someone would come up with "PocketRocket."


----------



## BayMoe (Oct 2, 2006)

Even though the contest is long over.

*Scepter*
a rod or wand borne in the hand as an emblem of regal or imperial power.

*Radiance*
radiant brightness or light: the radiance of the tropical sun.
warm, cheerful brightness.

*Oblivion*
the state of being disregarded or forgotten.


----------



## kdam36 (Oct 2, 2006)

why not call it the cpf-(then the power level)mk1

ie:- cpf-60......cpf-80.....or cpf-1000(lol)


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Oct 8, 2006)

tdurand said:


> How about
> EnVee?



We have our winner right here! Out of all the names suggested, we feel that this one has what it takes to become our new product name. It isn't too long or over the top. Tyler, you have yourself a new laser!


----------



## tdurand (Oct 8, 2006)

Gary-
I'm humbled that you, Madz and the powers-that-be at CNI have chosen my one entry. Thank you very much!
:bow:
My brothers were envious of my 80mW from the last group buy, now maybe they can beat eachother up to get this one.



T


----------



## Madz (Oct 9, 2006)

There were a lot of great submissions. But, after a long look at all the names (trust me it took a while to come up with themes that could suit each of the well thought out names:hairpull we finally decided that EnVee which is a pun on Envy would be very catching and suitable. Like you said your brothers were green with EnVee  which is what makes this name so spectacular. For the price and quality of this laser and that fact that for the amount of mW/$ is so far below (around $100 below) anyone with a laser of equal power it should make anyone green with envy to have it.  Congratulations on your win.

The Poster name for this model will be EnVee (60 & 90) and the model numbers will be NV-060 & NV-090 respectively.:rock:


----------



## livetofall (Oct 10, 2006)

congradulations tdurand! Now that I think about it i couldnt agree more..its simple, to the point, punnable and works by the serial code NV-:goodjob:


----------



## ciam (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations to tdurand too!!!

Now, I'm green with envy, oopss, EnVee.


----------



## jkaiser3000 (Oct 10, 2006)

Why couldn't I have come up with that name? :laughing:

Any way, congrats :rock:


----------



## Perfectionist (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey that's not fair !! I came up with millions of names ..... he only thought of one !! :d

Congrats dude !!


----------



## Myself (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, congrats  I'm browsing the forums and the name that stuck in my craw was... well, I don't know what sort of language gets a post deleted, so I won't say it, but it's the word that immediately preceded "laser beams" when Dr. Evil said it. 

EnVee, in retrospect, is much cooler. Lends itself to an obvious part number, even. Now I just have to convince myself that I'd have a use for it before I can buy one...


----------

